# TACNA...Ciudad Heroica (Fotos de Altiplano)



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Bueno tenia estos fotos en mi PC y las subire poco a poco

EMPIEZO POR EL DISTRITO DE POCOLLAY el mas pequeño de los 5 distritos que conforman la ciudad de TACNA (290 000 habitantes aprox.)


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*DISTRITO DE POCOLLAY (20 000)*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

algunas zonas de pocollay son las mejores de toda la ciudad

ademas el futuro megaplaza se ubicara en este distrito


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## totenkopf (Mar 15, 2011)

:applause: aplaudo tu iniciativa, seguiré tu thread


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy bonita zona. Las pistas en excelentes condiciones


La última casa es tan extraña.. sillar arco en la puerta, techos chinos.. es tan pintoresco


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que feas casas...mayolicas, combinacion excesiva de materiales, fierros salidos... Si eso es lo mejor de Tacna hno:


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

totenkopf said:


> :applause: aplaudo tu iniciativa, seguiré tu thread


gracias

tengo muchas fotos para mostrar
espero que te gusten


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

las fotos son del año pasado
yo paso diariamente por esa zona y obviamente las construcciones ya estan terminadas...sin los benditos fierros


bueno mejor mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

sigamos con el distrito de POCOLLAY 

AVENIDA CELESTINO VARGAS


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Que lindo.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Muy agradable.


----------



## Juliorem (Dec 24, 2010)

que lindas palmeras!!


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

el distrito de pocollay se encuentra en el valle de caplina por eso la vegetacion...

ademas es uno de los distritos mas antiguos de tacna
todavia existen algunas casonas 
las subire despues


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

ni un solo papelito por los suelos ^^ pulcra, limpia i ordenada ^^ TACNA PONE!


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

seguimos caminando


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ultimas fotos de pocollay


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

El ovalo pone!


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## green_light_4 (Jan 16, 2011)

Excelentes fotos Antiplano de Tacna, en lo personal una de las ciudades mas ordenadas y limpias que conozco de nuestro país.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bien se ve esa zona de Tacna; las avenidas se ven amplias y arboladas.


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

si tacna pone! y esta zona no la conocia muy xevere!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que bien se ve esa zona de Tacna; las avenidas se ven amplias y arboladas.


idem ^^


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ultimos bloques de pocollay


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

PLAZA PRINCIPAL DE POCOLLAY


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

....UNAS GANAS DE PASEAR POR AHI......

EN QUE LADO DE LA CIUDAD QUEDA?¡?¡ N S E W¡?¡?¡


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

tauser6 said:


> ....UNAS GANAS DE PASEAR POR AHI......
> 
> EN QUE LADO DE LA CIUDAD QUEDA?¡?¡ N S E W¡?¡?¡


conoces la avenida bolgnesi
ps llegas al final y empieza pocollay con la avenida celestino vargas
zonas muy tranquilas por cierto

*FOTO DE LA PÁGINA WEB DEL MUNICIPIO DE POCOLLAY*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

bueno ya termine con pocollay ahora voy con el cercado
desde el comienzo de la avenida bolgnesi


----------



## totenkopf (Mar 15, 2011)

Esta en algo la ultima


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

totenkopf said:


> Esta en algo la ultima


a que te refieres?


----------



## totenkopf (Mar 15, 2011)

que me gusta? :O , por cierto buena tomas de Pocollay  ansío ver las del cercado


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

totenkopf said:


> que me gusta? :O , por cierto buena tomas de Pocollay  ansío ver las del cercado


la ultima foto no es mia el resto si

ya subire las del cercado


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*DISTRITO DE TACNA (100 000)*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

estamos en el cercado


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*AVENIDA BOLOGNESI*


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

Buenas fotos altiplano


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Romeo2201 said:


> Buenas fotos altiplano


gracias
no queria guardar las fotos solo para mi
por eso las subo 
porque las tome en noviembre del 2010


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos de tacna


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

estamos recorriendo la avenida bolosgnesi con destino al centro de tacna


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo que mas me sorprende de Tacna es su limpieza. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

que bien se ve Tacna, se ve limpia y tranquilakay:


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Tiene buenas pistas y sin polvo; también veo buenos autos aunque paradójicamente veo demasiadas placas antiguas. Hasta ahora no he encontrado ninguna foto de Tacna con autos chilenos circulando.


----------



## GabrielGaiden (Jul 22, 2009)

Una medalla por tu coloración y buenas intenciones Altiplano, te pasaste! 

Buen trabajo. :cheers:

Pronto también hare mi thread pero de mi distrito.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

JaVPrO said:


> Tiene buenas pistas y sin polvo; también veo buenos autos aunque paradójicamente veo demasiadas placas antiguas. Hasta ahora no he encontrado ninguna foto de Tacna con autos chilenos circulando.


bueno en la parte alta de la avenida bolgnesi no encuentras muchos carros chilenos porque no es zona comercial es una zona residencial

solo en la parte baja casi en el centro encuentras muchos vehiculos con placa chilena


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

GabrielGaiden said:


> Una medalla por tu coloración y buenas intenciones Altiplano, te pasaste!
> 
> Buen trabajo. :cheers:
> 
> Pronto también hare mi thread pero de mi distrito.


gracias a continuacion mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

avenida bolognesi zona alta


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Me gustaron esas casas antiguas... ahora a restaurarlas.


----------



## totenkopf (Mar 15, 2011)

A lo largo de la bolognesi hay varias casonas antiguas, pero algunas están deterioradas por el abandono, y a otras las mantenien. No se si altiplano tenga fotos de ellas, comenzando con el Escuadron a la altura de Pocollay, buenas fotos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Qué lindas esas casas... me gustaría ver más fotos de ese tipo. En general, esta ciudad me llama la atención ojalá vengan buenos proyectos para ella a corto plazo.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Está bonita Tacna.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

wowowow TACNA PONEDORA ^^ limpia, ordenada i bien cuidada ^^ el amor por lo suyo como tambien lo tienen los arekipeños i cuskeños se refleja en sus cuidadas ciudades :cheers:


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

gracias por los comentarios 
ese sector de tacna es el mas presentable


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos del cercado zona alta


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

totenkopf said:


> A lo largo de la bolognesi hay varias casonas antiguas, pero algunas están deterioradas por el abandono, y a otras las mantenien. No se si altiplano tenga fotos de ellas, comenzando con el Escuadron a la altura de Pocollay, buenas fotos


si tengo de una casona mas 
la que esta frente al CEID


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Sin duda tacna tiene una clase media consolidada, gracias por las fotos!


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*FELIZ ANIVERSARIO TACNA*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Linda casa en la primera foto!


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos avenida bolognesi


----------



## GabrielGaiden (Jul 22, 2009)

ALTIPLANO said:


>


La casa de terror de mi infancia :sad2:


----------



## totenkopf (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ jajajajja siii la casa embrujada


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

totenkopf said:


> ^^ jajajajja siii la casa embrujada


casa embrujada?

cual es su historia
tengo entendido que la casa esta habitada

es cierto?


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## estomacal (Oct 30, 2011)

lo que no entiendo en pocollay es que veo semaforos en avenidas con casi nada de automoviles, con calles vacias!!! entonces para que los semaforos???


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

estomacal said:


> lo que no entiendo en pocollay es que veo semaforos en avenidas con casi nada de automoviles, con calles vacias!!! entonces para que los semaforos???


las fotos fueron tomadas temprano cuando no hay mucho movimiento...

no hubiera salido a las calles sabiendo que es hora punta


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ademas esa zona es residencial...

y la avenida tiene uso de enlace entre los distritos de tacna y pocollay


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Con las fotos de Altiplano ,las casas bonitas de clase media de Tacna estan volviendose famosas


----------



## totenkopf (Mar 15, 2011)

ALTIPLANO said:


> casa embrujada?
> 
> cual es su historia
> tengo entendido que la casa esta habitada
> ...


No hay una historia sólo recuerdo que desde niño siempre me dijeron que estaba embrujada al igual que a Gabriel supongo, pero si es verdad esta habitada y sus dueños no hacen nada por mejorarla

Sube mas fotos de tu recorrido por toda la bolo


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Lucila said:


> Con las fotos de Altiplano ,las casas bonitas de clase media de Tacna *estan volviendose famosas*


no entiendo? hay alguien que esta utilizando las fotos en otros foros?


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ultimas fotos de la avenida bolognesi


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ultimo bloque


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ahora subire fotos del cercado de tacna


----------



## GabrielGaiden (Jul 22, 2009)

Yaaa subelass!! XD


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

GabrielGaiden said:


> Yaaa subelass!! XD


si

subire fotos 

de alto lima...av leguia


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos me parece que es la calle cajamarca


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------

